# Tritton ax pro vs Sennheiser HD 558



## Shlouski

Im trying to make up my mind between these two headsets. My friend has the tritton ax pro and i do think it sound good, plus its got true 5.1 surround sound, which is nice as i do game a lot. The Sennheiser HD 558 on the other hand is lighter and i think more comfortable, it is a quality stereo headset and i assume has better sound quality when it comes to listening to 2.1 music, which is important to me. I have a Asus D2X sound card and a lot of 192KHz music, which i would like to take advantage of and i also already have a 500w RMS 5.1 surround sound speaker system, i use for gaming. As you can probably tell im leaning towards the Sennheiser HD 558, but what do you think?


----------



## linkin

True 5.1 in headphones = scam. It has two physical cans/drivers. It cannot physically do real 5.1 - what you get is simulated surround sound via software. I'm guessing it's also a USB headset? If so your sound card is going to waste, if you bought that headset. USB headsets operate completely separate from any soundcard.

In all honesty the sennheisers are overpriced. They have the name but the products are a little lacking for the money.

I would really recommend AD700's like I have. I will say that bass is not their speciality but there's enough of it to hear and feel, but if you're a certified basshead these are not for you. They're also cheaper than the Senn's.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ad700&x=0&y=0


----------



## FuryRosewood

Sennheiser may cost more...but their CS if something breaks, is amazing, i would back them 100% Quality is there too...i dont think you will be complaining about your purchase down the road.

I would however go with these...just because i dont like wireless c.c

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106569


----------



## CdnAudiophile

linkin said:


> True 5.1 in headphones = scam. It has two physical cans/drivers. It cannot physically do real 5.1 - what you get is simulated surround sound via software. I'm guessing it's also a USB headset? If so your sound card is going to waste, if you bought that headset. USB headsets operate completely separate from any soundcard.
> 
> In all honesty the sennheisers are overpriced. They have the name but the products are a little lacking for the money.
> 
> I would really recommend AD700's like I have. I will say that bass is not their speciality but there's enough of it to hear and feel, but if you're a certified basshead these are not for you. They're also cheaper than the Senn's.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ad700&x=0&y=0




Which of the 2 do you think sounds better? The HD558 or AD700's?


----------



## linkin

I can't speak of the 558's, never owned any. I did have a pair of 201's before. But, from what I have read, the 558's and AD700's are comparable. The AD700's have a better soundstage due to their open design, the highs are also very good, mid range is good, bass is their but probably lacking a little. They do also leak lots of noise.


----------

